# My Little Pony-Really??



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Can someone please explain the appeal of this show? Why are so many males (especially) so enthralled with a show aimed at little seven year old girls?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Because all males are 7 yo girls at heart.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I stay away from guys who like MLP. I can't even take them seriously.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't they call themselves bronies or something?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Cartoons nowadays are just terrible... :lol


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Nice thread 

-But really its one of the few things that makes me smile, the writing/voice acting is quite a bit higher than other shows aimed at young girls. On some of the later episodes they make references to memes made about it too which is nice lol 

Think of it simply as someone who likes watching top gear. I've seen an example today of how a parent who is unaware the bronie situation can end up taking something innocent out of proportion by unjustified accusations and assumptions. Most websites have an age limit to keep children out to avoid situations like that, bronies don't want to interact with the kids who watch the show if you are concerned about that.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Never understood the appeal, never will.


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

I guess that it's just another show that may have good writing and aesthetics, even if it is in a sickeningly sweet, 'girly' format.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

I doubt ill ever understand them...


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

I know 3 guys that are bronies. Your not alone jJoe :b


----------



## Death from Behind (May 26, 2012)

Pedophiles in denial. That's what bronies are.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

I have also encountered this phenomenon, lol. Wasn't sure what to make of it at first.

There is a bit of one-way sexism about it though. For example, this might be equally nerdy, but I like Transformers. And I'll visit some fansites where there are some female fans too. But nobody thinks they're weird for liking a franchise that comes from a "boys toys" product line. Even before the movies came out, nobody thought they were weird.

So I'm not going to pick on guys who like My Little Pony, lol. I've never seen the show they watch anyway. Maybe it's really good? Has anyone here seen it?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I heard that there are people out there with My Little Pony tattoos on themselves!

I can't just imagine some motorcycle-riding dude with a powder blue pony on his arm.

Those My Little Ponies had tattoos  on their *****. They probably subliminally promoted "tramp stamps" for young girls!


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

It's an extremely well animated, well choreographed, intelligent, and fun cartoon. It's obviously not everyone's cup of tea, but I think it's fantastic it's spreading to such a wide demographic.

As an animator I am extremely thankful that so many talents came together to turn what could have been a horrible disaster into a quality piece if television both young and old can enjoy alike.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Still Waters said:


> Can someone please explain the appeal of this show? Why are so many males (especially) so enthralled with a show aimed at little seven year old girls?


I have also wondered about this 'bronie' (or however it is supposed to be spelled) phenomenon of teenage to adult males apparently having a fanatical obsession with a kids show aimed at young girls.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

its creative and well animated light entertainment with a bit of nostalgia. when i was in afghanistan i watched mlp, adventure time and lotr a lot because it was comforting to escape to places where good people are flawed yet always come good while evil things are clearly evil. mlp is no more or less strange than people who nerd out over star wars or mass effect or twilight. not fanatical about it but i watch it. 

edit: why so much hate from romania?


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

tennislover84 said:


> I've never seen the show they watch anyway. Maybe it's really good? Has anyone here seen it?


Excellent point, I thought to myself. Who the **** am I to judge these people when, in fairness, I've never actually seen the show.

So I hit youtube on a quest to broaden my mind.






I lasted 13 seconds before faecally excreting my occipital lobe out of my tear ducts in what is apparently the body's response to physically unviable levels of contempt and disgust.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Poster said:


> I know 3 guys that are bronies. Your not alone jJoe :b


Bronies? :haha Cute!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

That youtube vid was hilarious(ly bad) :lol

I still sort of like the old version of the show though, mainly because of nostalgia reasons. :b


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I am usually pretty open to things like this, but ponies - really? I am so glad I grew up watching cheap action movies, instead of things like this. :um


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Octal said:


> Don't they call themselves bronies or something?


lol, yeah.

I tried to watch the show on YouTube, but I couldn't even get past the theme song. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

There's bronies and cloppers. I think the cloppers are the ones who have sexual fantasies about the ponies. I remember listening to a clip of them at a convention on the Stern show and good lord...


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

shyvr6 said:


> There's bronies and cloppers. I think the cloppers are the ones who have sexual fantasies about the ponies. I remember listening to a clip of them at a convention on the Stern show and good lord...


That's rule 34 for you.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

shyvr6 said:


> I think the cloppers are the ones who have sexual fantasies about the ponies.


WTF


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

my boyfriend likes mlp...................

oy.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Death from Behind said:


> Pedophiles in denial. That's what bronies are.


My only explanation.


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

I think that, like anything, if someone enjoys it don't judge them. Unfortunately it's the forceful ones in all fandoms that are most noticed and tend to be the worst examples.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

I've started watching the show. Everybody is freaked out by guys watching a show that's supposed to be for little girls because liking ponies has always been considered a stereotypical female trait by society. But once you get past the fact that it's a kids show about ponies, what you get is a very well written show that's fun to watch and appeals to a much wider demographic than six year old girls and I don't see how that's a bad thing if it helps break down gender barriers.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

:shrug


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahaha! Now it feels like 4Chan.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

David777 said:


>


Oh gosh. lol :b


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I never actually watched it, but I think the ponies are so adorable


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

It's a statement of their masculinity. "I'm so comfortable with my heterosexuality, I can watch My Little Pony. Yeah!"

But seriously, I wasn't even aware of this trend. That's what I get for living under a rock.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

shyvr6 said:


> There's bronies and cloppers. I think the cloppers are the ones who have sexual fantasies about the ponies. I remember listening to a clip of them at a convention on the Stern show and good lord...


I noticed that about a months ago when I was on deviantart, a few people were discussing it and it took me a while to twig on. People like that make me cringe so much, luckily its easily avoided so its unlikely any young girls will stumble across it.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Poster said:


> I know 3 guys that are bronies. Your not alone jJoe :b




















In real life or online? (Pictures posted have no relation to my question)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

But... friendship is magic... ;-; bronies ftw~ ....take note that I haven't seen this show before but on every forum I go on people are obsessed with it ><


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

there usually is a message at the end of episodes about friendship. helps me to understand my friends better. might be the most educational thing i have seen.


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

To me it has the elements of an anime: good story, diversity of characters, well-drawn animation style, etc. plus it was created by Lauren Faust who was involved in creating Foster's Home For Imaginary Friends, Codename: Kids Next Door, and the Powerpuff Girls which were my favourite childhood shows as I was growing up and this show brings back my childhood memories of when cartoon shows were actually good imo so I guess that's why I enjoy the show.


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

shyvr6 said:


> There's bronies and _*cloppers*_. I think the cloppers are the ones who have sexual fantasies about the ponies. I remember listening to a clip of them at a convention on the Stern show and good lord...


It's these type of people that you should avoid and they give bronies a bad rep


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know. I watched like one episode on youtube, which funny enough was actually that apple episode someone posted earlier. It was okay I guess. I can see the appeal of it, but it's not something I could see myself getting obsessed with like some people. Then again I've never been fanatical about anything.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Never even heard of it.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Never even knew this show was still on the air .


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Guys like to watch this? Whaaaaaaa... ?!


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

If the writing is anything similar to Powerpuff Girls, Fosters, Invader Zim, etc, then I'm game. It's voiced by Tara Strong (Avatar, Rugrats, Justice League, Filmore, Kim Possible and a bucketload of other great shows and video games), who's one of the most revered English speaking voice actors, so I can understand the appeal of the voices. This seems like an _original_ show, which is very difficult to come by these days. The animation looks pretty cool.

Excellent writing beats out intended viewing audience. I couldn't stop watching Gilmore Girls because of that, and now I'm a bit ashamed to say I'm stuck on Awkward for the same reason. Though less can be said about the plot.

I haven't seen an episode, but I won't knock what someone enjoys. If it can make you laugh, go for it. I'm likely missing out.

Just saw a brief clip and came across names like Apple Jack and Derp, references to troll faces, and more. Not bad.

Well, after over an hour of watching reviews and reading backstory, I'm seriously impressed by the fanbase. The story behind the "Derpy" character is pretty amazing. Seems Hasbro used the name given to the character by the fans. That says a lot. I haven't actually seen an entire episode, yet, but I'm starting to understand what's going on.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

jJoe said:


> In real life or online? (Pictures posted have no relation to my question)


In real life :b Online there must be thousands. My friend got me to watch an episode but its just to sugary haha


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> Cartoons nowadays are just terrible... :lol


* I want to take that herb. Like now!*


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

I dunno. I just think it's funny, heartwarming and if I'm going to be honest, I applied a lot of the "friendship lessons" to my own friendships which made them smoother. And hey who am I kidding, the pony characters are just awesome and somewhat relatable. I don't even see it as a kids' show because... three of the episodes especially were just kind of disturbing


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

*There is a trend of men watching My Little Pony ?*

I've never heard of such a thing. Since when does my little Pony have Appeal to men ?

Is this just where you live ?

I have never heard of such a trend.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

VIncymon said:


> I've never heard of such a thing. Since when does my little Pony have Appeal to men ?
> 
> Is this just where you live ?
> 
> I have never heard of such a trend.


No,I don't think so - It's sort of a burgeoning wave from what I understand.-We're talking about often very masculine teens and 20 somethings actually wearing the shirts-backpacks etc. Apparently comic-con??(I think)-brought out a bunch of them. They tend to not even feel embarrassed by it either - What's next-Strawberry Shortcake and barbies??? I thought it was a joke at first - but it's very real - I find it disturbing -anytime something clearly meant for small children is sexualized (in some cases) or taken over to such an extent by adults. I wonder what it says about our society -the need to so ardently cling to elementary school entertainment. I recently found some cartoony rpg (role playing) forums that looked all sweet and innocent but once you got deeper into it-they were using the cartoon characters to role play in very gross porn stories??!! I just wonder how many unsuspecting parents are checking on their kids computer time - seeing it's a cartoon site and walking away falsely assuming everything is fine.-


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> No,I don't think so - It's sort of a burgeoning wave from what I understand.-We're talking about often very masculine teens and 20 somethings actually wearing the shirts-backpacks etc. Apparently comic-con??(I think)-brought out a bunch of them. They tend to not even feel embarrassed by it either - What's next-Strawberry Shortcake and barbies??? I thought it was a joke at first - but it's very real - I find it disturbing -anytime something clearly meant for small children is sexualized (in some cases) or taken over to such an extent by adults. I wonder what it says about our society -the need to so ardently cling to elementary school entertainment. I recently found some cartoony rpg (role playing) forums that looked all sweet and innocent but once you got deeper into it-they were using the cartoon characters to role play in very gross porn stories??!! I just wonder how many unsuspecting parents are checking on their kids computer time - seeing it's a cartoon site and walking away falsely assuming everything is fine.-


What's sexual about wearing backpacks and shirts with your favorite show? No different from a grown man with a Batman shirt or a girl with a Batman shirt, for that matter. Simply enjoying a show for its entertainment value is nothing perverse, and people shouldn't be embarrassed to like what they like.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Still Waters said:


> Can someone please explain the appeal of this show? Why are so many males (especially) so enthralled with a show aimed at little seven year old girls?


This should explain a lot:


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

Still Waters said:


> No,I don't think so - It's sort of a burgeoning wave from what I understand.-We're talking about often very masculine teens and 20 somethings actually wearing the shirts-backpacks etc. Apparently comic-con??(I think)-brought out a bunch of them. They tend to not even feel embarrassed by it either - What's next-Strawberry Shortcake and barbies??? I thought it was a joke at first - but it's very real - I find it disturbing -anytime something clearly meant for small children is sexualized (in some cases) or taken over to such an extent by adults. I wonder what it says about our society -the need to so ardently cling to elementary school entertainment. I recently found some cartoony rpg (role playing) forums that looked all sweet and innocent but once you got deeper into it-they were using the cartoon characters to role play in very gross porn stories??!! I just wonder how many unsuspecting parents are checking on their kids computer time - seeing it's a cartoon site and walking away falsely assuming everything is fine.-


Well, I've seen teens and guys in their 20s like it, but none of them have ever been very masuline :lol


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Poster said:


> In real life :b Online there must be thousands. My friend got me to watch an episode but its just to sugary haha


I've only heard one person 'joking' about liking it IRL but it was someone I barely know. I can understand how people can see it as being too sugary though :teeth


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Still Waters said:


> No,I don't think so - It's sort of a burgeoning wave from what I understand.-We're talking about often very masculine teens and 20 somethings actually wearing the shirts-backpacks etc. Apparently comic-con??(I think)-brought out a bunch of them. They tend to not even feel embarrassed by it either - What's next-Strawberry Shortcake and barbies??? I thought it was a joke at first - but it's very real - I find it disturbing -anytime something clearly meant for small children is sexualized (in some cases) or taken over to such an extent by adults. I wonder what it says about our society -the need to so ardently cling to elementary school entertainment. I recently found some cartoony rpg (role playing) forums that looked all sweet and innocent but once you got deeper into it-they were using the cartoon characters to role play in very gross porn stories??!! I just wonder how many unsuspecting parents are checking on their kids computer time - seeing it's a cartoon site and walking away falsely assuming everything is fine.-


Its harder to find something that hasn't been made into porn online, don't assume because a minority do it everyone does it (also 90% of people who dislike the show post generic hate responses so its a bad idea listening to them ). Its a tiny minority.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Saddest thing ever for grown men to be interested in.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

It beats being into hentai.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

AceRimmer said:


> It beats being into hentai.


I just googled that.
:blank
OK Japan. What is the deal?


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought people were just playing with all the MLP hate, but judging from some of these replies it would seem that some people really do have actual hate for guys who like the show.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Jollygoggles said:


> I just googled that.
> :blank
> OK Japan. What is the deal?


Thats not it, try typing tentacles in google.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

jJoe said:


> Thats not it, try typing tentacles in google.


Pretty hot.
I mean, tentacles, what's not to love?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Jollygoggles said:


> Pretty hot.
> I mean, tentacles, what's not to love?


The ink!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Resonance said:


> Excellent point, I thought to myself. Who the **** am I to judge these people when, in fairness, I've never actually seen the show.
> 
> So I hit youtube on a quest to broaden my mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

This isn't my opinion on bronies, but this is how I found out about the whole pony thing. It's Howard Stern so language warning.






Watch this one next.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

jJoe said:


> The ink sprayed in your eyes shorty after seeing them.


Hot!

/Obviously not hot.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

jJoe said:


> Thats not it, try typing tentacles in google.


Ain't gonna look - can't fill my mind up with too much sludge -:afr


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

The males who watch that are probably gay..


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Man, I thought it was bad when my ex was drinking chocolate milk while watching Scooby-Doo. This is way worse.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Zaiaku said:


> What's sexual about wearing backpacks and shirts with your favorite show? No different from a grown man with a Batman shirt or a girl with a Batman shirt, for that matter. Simply enjoying a show for its entertainment value is nothing perverse, and people shouldn't be embarrassed to like what they like.


I agree. :yes


----------



## Death from Behind (May 26, 2012)

David777 said:


> I thought people were just playing with all the MLP hate, but judging from some of these replies it would seem that some people really do have actual hate for guys who like the show.


I hate bronies since they will not take NO for an answer. They shove their precious show, down your throat, and act like you are the worst person in the world if you don't like it. Their motto is ''Love and tolerate'', yet they insult people who don't like the show, and expect to be treated like special snowflakes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

David777 said:


>


:doh Pony Pride Parade


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Oh come on. I think some of you are overreacting and are extremely judgmental.

People laugh when you watch anime and read mangas. They laugh when you watch Nick shows or CN. Whatever happened to tolerance?

If the creator _herself_ not only acknowledges but supports the adult fanbase, who are we to judge? :blank


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

enzo said:


> Oh come on. I think some of you are overreacting and are extremely judgmental.
> 
> People laugh when you watch anime and read mangas. They laugh when you watch Nick shows or CN. Whatever happened to tolerance?
> 
> If the creator _herself_ not only acknowledges but supports the adult fanbase, who are we to judge? :blank


Agreed. :yes


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

enzo said:


> Oh come on. I think some of you are overreacting and are extremely judgmental.
> 
> People laugh when you watch anime and read mangas. They laugh when you watch Nick shows or CN. Whatever happened to tolerance?
> 
> If the creator _herself_ not only acknowledges but supports the adult fanbase, who are we to judge? :blank


Well,of course she would!! She wants all the fans she can get because they equate to $$$$$$


----------



## Equimanthorn (Aug 5, 2012)

Wait so there are some guys who really are just into the show plain and simple?

I never looked into it but I guess I had made the initial assumption that all this MLP stuff I was hearing about was more like people were twisting it into something it wasn't meant to be, like something that would have originated at 4Chan or a website like that. Perverted memes and the like, or taking quotes from the show out of context. 

I didn't know that it was actually just some guys are actually into watching it.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Equimanthorn said:


> Wait so there are some guys who really are just into the show plain and simple?
> 
> I never looked into it but I guess I had made the initial assumption that all this MLP stuff I was hearing about was more like people were twisting it into something it wasn't meant to be, like something that would have originated at 4Chan or a website like that. Perverted memes and the like, or taking quotes from the show out of context.
> 
> I didn't know that it was actually just some guys are actually into watching it.


Anything in the internet gets perverted, there are a few more new kids shows that are popular with older people also such as Adventure Time (not watched this myself).


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I hear that ponies (especially colorful, pretty ones) taste awesome.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Still Waters said:


> Well,of course she would!! She wants all the fans she can get because they equate to $$$$$$


She left the project after season 2 to start a new one. But spending money on things you enjoy is pretty neat to do anyway.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes, really.

It's just a good show. The characters are amazing, the writing is phenomenal, the animation is smooth. The reason why bronies and mlp:fim are so prevelant on the web in the forms of memes, YT vids, etc is because we, as an unorthodox fanbase, are proud of it and aren't afraid to show it. 

The brony fandom is amazing, btw. We have fan music like Rainbow Factory by the Living Tombstone, amazing artwork, fanfiction, parodies, animations like the .MOV series that even non-fans like. 

Once you get over the stereotype of My Little Pony being "super-girly" (which it is NOT) and "for seven-year olds" (which may have been the premise, although I find that there are themes, jokes, and certain concepts that are WAY beyond a kid's understanding), it is an awesome show. And that's coming from the bottom of my heart. :]


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Still Waters said:


> Can someone please explain the appeal of this show? Why are so many males (especially) so enthralled with a show aimed at little seven year old girls?


Totally know what you mean. I really don't understand this craze over My Little Pony. All of a sudden, a lot of the submissions on Deviant Art are of My Little Pony. It's like what the hell... everyday I go on there, the "Newest Deviations" would have some My Little Pony artwork :roll


----------



## Guldove (Oct 17, 2012)

enzo said:


> Oh come on. I think some of you are overreacting and are extremely judgmental.
> 
> *People laugh when you watch anime and read mangas. They laugh when you watch Nick shows or CN. Whatever happened to tolerance?*
> 
> If the creator _herself_ not only acknowledges but supports the adult fanbase, who are we to judge? :blank


Things that don't fit the current trends in gender roles and stereotypes are scary, even when it's just a cartoon. (but remember... introverts and people with SA are _much_ smarter and more tolerant!)

By the way... isn't much of the anime in America that teens, 20's, and 30's like targeted at Japan's child/preteen demographic? I heard that somewhere but can't confirm.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

neckbeard hur hur hur loser basement dweller virgins! hur hur hur im a extorverted ahole. 

but really, i dont find it appealing.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Man, I thought it was bad when my ex was drinking chocolate milk while watching Scooby-Doo. This is way worse.


woah, whats so bad about that?

also, i dont care if guys like mlp, i dont judge them.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> woah, whats so bad about that?
> 
> also, i dont care if guys like mlp, i dont judge them.


Chocolate milk everyday? :roll

Maybe if he watched anime that was more geared at adults but Scooby Doo is for little kids. Horrible and he was like 26 at the time.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I didn't know My Little Pony was still around until earlier this year. But now you're telling me that guys are into it? Wow.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

I dont find it that weird that guys are into it, i used to watch the powerpuff girls when i was younger so i can hardly criticize them lol


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

according to youtube's demographics my little pony is popular amog "Male, 35-44 year"

I tried watching it right now and it's a really well made show, just that there's noting that appeals to me that'll make me want to watch it. What ever it is that grown men find appealing is fine by me and it's not even weird that guys watch this show. Some people should take a look at them self before bashing on what other people like.

there's alot of fun, happy, socializing going on maybe that's one of the main attraction. 

and wtf wrong with chocolate milk and scooby doo!?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think there must be some inside joke that I'm missing. The animation is nauseating, and I admit that I still like old Bug Bunny shorts and stuff like Southpark. Are these the same people who are into Japanese anime?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

tehy call them bronies? rofl... 
anyways different strokes for diffeernet folks i guess


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Chocolate milk everyday? :roll
> 
> Maybe if he watched anime that was more geared at adults but Scooby Doo is for little kids. Horrible and he was like 26 at the time.


nothing is wrong with drinking chocolate milk.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> nothing is wrong with drinking chocolate milk.


what about drinking from a baby bottle?


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

komorikun said:


> what about drinking from a baby bottle?


well if he's doing it from a baby bottle, i think that says more about you than him lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> well if he's doing it from a baby bottle, i think that says more about you than him lol


What the hell!!?? I didn't raise him. He's not my kid.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Guldove said:


> By the way... isn't much of the anime in America that teens, 20's, and 30's like targeted at Japan's child/preteen demographic? I heard that somewhere but can't confirm.


Nope. Have you seen some of these shows? Most Anime that is popular in the west (outside of DBZ, Naruto, Pokemon) is not aimed at children/preteens in the first place. Or at least the anime I watch.

I don't get what is confronting about people watching MLP, it's just another show, get over it. My policy with TV is "watch it if it's good", so yeah, I watch shows like MLP , just like I watch anime (Cowboy Bebop, etc) or Game of Thrones and The Wire, Walking Dead,etc. 
They're all good shows, and well written with interesting characters, The fact that a show is animated or has a feminine aesthetic, doesn't really bother me at all, because it has little to do with the show's quality.


----------



## Koolio (Feb 25, 2012)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> well if he's doing it from a baby bottle, i think that says more about you than him lol


Huh???


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Amocholes said:


> Because all males are 7 yo girls at heart.


the thread should have ended here


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

maybe the fandom itself attracts people, nothing beats the joy of having a fandom.



Paradox Frog said:


> Nope. Have you seen some of these shows? Most Anime that is popular in the west (outside of DBZ, Naruto, Pokemon) is not aimed at children/preteens in the first place. Or at least the anime I watch.


but naruto and DBZ are shonen, which means they are marketed to roughly 10-17 yo boys.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

louiselouisa said:


> but naruto and DBZ are shonen, which means they are marketed to roughly 10-17 yo boys.


Yeah I know, what's your point? I said that a lot of anime is outside that target audience, or has better writing than those shows.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Paradox Frog said:


> Yeah I know, what's your point? I said that a lot of anime is outside that target audience, or has better writing than those shows.


omg I misread, what a shame. I'm terribly sorry, you are right.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

This thread again..Needs more real life ponies.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Adventure time is pretty good/funny. But I don't really like this Pony show.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> well if he's doing it from a baby bottle, i think that says more about you than him lol


that made me laugh irl


----------



## ImOnlyDreaming (Nov 4, 2012)

A friend of mine really liked this show and I tried to give it a chance, but I just couldn't get into it.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I heard about this a while ago and decided to watch a few episodes, to see what all the fuss is about. Some kids shows can be entertaining for adults so I thought maybe it would make sense if I gave it a try.

Nope.

Just a kids show in my opinion. I really don't get it. These guys can watch ponies to their heart's content for all I care though, I just don't get the appeal. Each to their own.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm not against bronies. I think it sort of opens up a window to feminine traits in men. I have tried watching it myself, but with most media I'm just not really patient to watch something too long before it gets good.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I love my little pony.. x; I used to be one of those people who questioned why this show was getting so much hype, but I eventually gave it an actual shot. (Watched 3+ episodes) After the 3rd episode I was hooked. It's not the greatest show in the world, but it's better compared to most kid shows now a'days.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1979875.-2207520000.1352070970&type=3&theater

(Read the description of the photo, he explains the appeal of the show. It's really long I don't want to post it here.)


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow long thread, can't be bothered to read it all.

Watch past the pilot, start with Ticket Master. Pilot is kind of weaksauce I admit.


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

I'm 19 and I like watching MLP. I also like watching people get hernias over the fact that people enjoy a show they don't. It's almost like passive trolling.


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

andreiuca said:


> I stay away from guys who like MLP. I can't even take them seriously.


So liking a single show defines one's entire lifestyle? Jeez how judgemental
people can be when they're apathetic towards something.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I've known a few brony guys in the past. I just... don't get why guys are into it, sorry. But each to their own I suppose.


----------



## Kittyy (Feb 22, 2012)

I love mlp  it's adorable.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

enzo said:


> Oh come on. I think some of you are overreacting and are extremely judgmental.
> 
> People laugh when you watch anime and read mangas. They laugh when you watch Nick shows or CN. Whatever happened to tolerance?
> 
> If the creator _herself_ not only acknowledges but supports the adult fanbase, who are we to judge? :blank


Finally a rational person in this thread.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

All my bronies know what's up


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

StarDude said:


> I'm 19 and I like watching MLP. I also like watching people get hernias over the fact that people enjoy a show they don't. It's almost like passive trolling.


Very true lol


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I love the show, but i would never refer to myself as a brony. Just like i love pokemon but i don't call myself a pokebro


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

I read somewhere that it started out with one of the 4chan boards that wanted to troll people by pretending to like the show My little poinies. But it somehow caught on in popularity and hilarity.
If I had sources, I'd provide them.


----------



## MDF93 (Dec 27, 2012)

pedo's


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

AnotherRawAddict said:


> I read somewhere that it started out with one of the 4chan boards that wanted to troll people by pretending to like the show My little poinies. But it somehow caught on in popularity and hilarity.
> If I had sources, I'd provide them.


When I first found out about this "Brony" culture I immediately thought it must be some kind of inside joke. Turns out the show actually had a legitimate fanbase. Your explanation makes the most sense to me.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Still Waters said:


> Can someone please explain the appeal of this show? Why are so many males (especially) so enthralled with a show aimed at little seven year old girls?


I've been asking myself same thing, ever since I've heard someone watching this show...and that guy was like 25+ years old.

I checked it out, and from what i can tell, it looks like a kids show...doesn't seem that entertaining or anything (for me), so...doesn't make much sense, but w/e.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

andreiuca said:


> I stay away from guys who like MLP. I can't even take them seriously.


Aww, why is that? One of my guy friends had all the "funny" pics of Derpy and the pink one on his FB. Fluttershy, I think?


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

jJoe said:


> I noticed that about a months ago when I was on deviantart, a few people were discussing it and it took me a while to twig on. People like that make me cringe so much, luckily its easily avoided so its unlikely any young girls will stumble across it.


OMG. I go on deviantART all the time and there are TONS of MLP artwork. It's crazy.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

You can hate my little pony all you want, but without that show this epic video would not exist.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Grapefruits said:


> OMG. I go on deviantART all the time and there are TONS of MLP artwork. It's crazy.


Yeah a few people here have done stuff too. Most of the ruder stuff has a warning so its easy to avoid. Some other sites have it unrestricted which I avoid but generally since its rare to find it and view it accidentally I don't care.

I think loads of people have made deviant accounts just for MLP and nothing else (including me lol).


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Grapefruits said:


> Aww, why is that? One of my guy friends had all the "funny" pics of Derpy and the pink one on his FB. Fluttershy, I think?


Fluttershy has a pink mane but yellow body, you might be thinking of Pinkie Pie who has a pink mane and body.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Who gives a damn? Seriously?! Do you REALLY care?! It doesn't tell **** about anyone, all it DOES say is..... that they like MLP.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

flamingwind said:


> You can hate my little pony all you want, but without that show this epic video would not exist.






 There is a sequel.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> Can someone please explain the appeal of this show? Why are so many males (especially) so enthralled with a show aimed at little seven year old girls?


I guess people like childrens cartoons regardless of its target audience. there is some animation that can appeal to broad age ranges, but i'd also like to point out that you'd be surprised at some reasons why a small section of males like this ,rule 34 LOL.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

renegade disaster said:


> I guess people like childrens cartoons regardless of its target audience. there is some animation that can appeal to broad age ranges, but i'd also like to point out that you'd be surprised at some reasons why a small section of males like this ,rule 34 LOL.


Now you've really perked my interest -Care to divulge?!?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> Now you've really perked my interest -Care to divulge?!?


lol they were discussing this on another forum I posted on. lets just say I never realised some people could view my little ponies in such a way.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I think the biggest thing is that it's intelligent.

The characters all have personality and are all individuals, they stay in character, the show is fun and isn't so dumbed down that you feel like a moron for watching it. The animation isn't great, but it's fluent and easy on the eyes. 

I think another big factor is that it's something reminiscent of the 80's and 90's cartoons. Where style takes back seat to the characters. It doesn't always make sense, but it's honest and it's happy.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

If they enjoy it let them, they're not hurting anyone.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

How dare I like stuff for little girls >:(

Better watch out before I give you cooties.


----------



## jimmylizard (Apr 9, 2013)

Honestly I think the intolerance I've been reading in this forum is shameful. A lot of bronies are probably actually like us, and have social disorders. I think the fandom is an obscure way that they can honestly fit in with society.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I don't understand the appeal either. I watched MLP when I was a child, but it haven't watched the new one. It looks girly  Maybe I'll give it a try one day though. I'm open.


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

I gave it a chance on YouTube and I did not like it at all. The animation and the way how the ponies look irks me.. Plus the story line stuff did not reel me in. Voices were annoying too.. Lol.
I'm sure if I was younger I would like it. Right now I'm trying to finish Supernatural but that's getting boring, except for the sex scenes, so I'm gonna move onto Breaking Bad soon. I really like Supernatural though :3 Jensen and Jared <3 
What I don't get is why some bronies feel insulted when they are clumped with furries. I think if you draw or roleplay yourself as a pony from MLP that is very furry, the ponies are technically animals. If you don't want to clumped with furries then tell some of your fellow bronies to stop pretending to be a pony.. Sheesh.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

It's a decent show. I DVR'd a lot of the first season when the internet went crazy over the show, but I don't watch the show anymore. I think it goes without saying that you've got serious issues if you're stroking it to "that sweet pony ***" or sticking your dick in a Rainbow Dash plushie.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

enzo said:


> Oh come on. I think some of you are overreacting and are extremely judgmental.
> 
> People laugh when you watch anime and read mangas. They laugh when you watch Nick shows or CN. Whatever happened to tolerance?
> 
> If the creator _herself_ not only acknowledges but supports the adult fanbase, who are we to judge? :blank


I was bullied for a straight week because I ordered a Death Note replica from eBay. But come on, who wouldn't want a death note!?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

JustAPhase said:


> I was bullied for a straight week because I ordered a Death Note replica from eBay. But come on, who wouldn't want a death note!?


Why would you bully someone with a death note replica?

Not a chance I'm willing to take.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Why would you bully someone with a death note replica?
> 
> Not a chance I'm willing to take.


"Man, I wish this thing was real!"


----------



## corbeaublanc (Jan 29, 2013)

I honestly like the show; but the catch- I love horses. The fandom is kind of crazy though. Even I am taken a back by how some cartoons gain such a fanbase to the point where everyone "ponifies" characters in other shows. I find it annoying. But hey- love and tolerance, correct? I guess not really on this thread form some people. Let's be open minded.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I hated that show when I was little...


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks like a late generation Y thing... although some evidence points out that some gen Xers are lovin with the pony plushies like a fifi-bag... : |


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't understand why grown men are so obsessed with this show. I watched the entire first season and then the first few episodes of the second season (just to see who Discord was). While I acknowledge the show for its good writing and charming characters, I still don't understand what the big deal is. It's not like there hasn't been any other well-written shows with good animation and good characters. I don't know why this particular show is so popular with grown men. It's kind of creepy seeing all these older dudes collecting MLP:FIM figurines, merchandise and DVDs. To each their own I guess.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Moochie said:


> What I don't get is why some bronies feel insulted when they are clumped with furries. I think if you draw or roleplay yourself as a pony from MLP that is very furry, the ponies are technically animals. If you don't want to clumped with furries then tell some of your fellow bronies to stop pretending to be a pony.. Sheesh.


I guess the reason some people feel insulted is because 90% of stuff said about furries is relating to them watching furry porn. The most 'hated' mlp watchers are the people who watch porn of it so I guess the majority don't want to be linked with it.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I've never watched the show. Apparently the creator of the show also created The Powerpuff Girls. That show was amazing, albeit pretty girly. I assume just like The Powerpuff Girls, My Little Pony is not as girly as it looks and the majority of it's plots have masculine or neutral elements. *shrugs*


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

The episode where Fluttershy babysits the Cutie Mark Crusaders is so cute. I'm a dude and I felt girly watching that episode lol.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

haha


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

My 24 year old brother is a Brony, it's because of him that I started to watch the show, it's alright but I prefer something less childish. He has a collection out of this world of all the ponies, I even contributed to his collection buy buying him a pony while I was in France lol best gift I could have ever given him. He's a serious art buff and he says he loves the drawing style and it's funny to him. We all have different tastes so I say whatever.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

I will not allow this thread to die!


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

Never!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

This thread needs a Panther : ).


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

NEVEr!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

They are creepier now than they ever were in their first generation. uke


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

thebadshepard said:


> NEVEr!


:b


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

The Queen of the internets makes her thoughts known on the season 3 finale.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

This thread will never die!


----------



## Emnity33 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hmm I don't quite understand the appeal to this either...but I don't quite understand alot of things. Ill just add this to the ever expanding list of things I don't understand..


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

A guy on another site was describing to me how he was in love with this character named fluttershy on another site, in great detail.

I was disturbed, more than usual.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

prisonofmind said:


> A guy on another site was describing to me how he was in love with this character named fluttershy on another site, in great detail.
> 
> I was disturbed, more than usual.


 yeah, baby!


----------



## Emnity33 (Mar 25, 2013)

moroff said:


> yeah, baby!


Ouch looks like it would leave rug burn


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

moroff said:


> yeah, baby!


ahahaha. best laugh I've had in like 3 days. thanks.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Guys jerk it to this? I'm not judging, I just never heard of anything like this before.. I don't get out much though.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

^ I guess some guys are in love with the (pony)characters of this show.:afr


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

Sherbear said:


> Guys jerk it to this?


There are horrible truths out there on the internet.



> I'm not judging, I just never heard of anything like this before.. I don't get out much though.


The internet is in some ways better for understanding people than getting out in the real world. People are honest on the internet. Devastatingly honest. Like, straight to the id honest. They have privacy.

This is part of my problem. I got to know what the average person is like through the internet first and then got out there and met the shells they project in public second. I've already seen the porn, the politics, the trolls and the racism that constitutes normal on the internet - so I'm always a little suspicious of people I have met in person. If I went through their hard drive who would they be? If they had the same privacy and control they have online, what would they do to me?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

lol some homophobic radio host gets trolled by live callers.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I wanna use 'butt-stalkerism' in a sentence now..


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

moroff said:


> yeah, baby!


Isn't that a hand puppet rather than what a lot of people are implying?










lol. I guess you can say that whatever is curvaceous and round is visually attractive to dudes. :no


----------



## Donness (Dec 2, 2012)

lol wut?


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I wasn't even aware of this phenomenon until I saw this thread. Very disturbing.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Cronos said:


> I've never watched the show. Apparently the creator of the show also created The Powerpuff Girls. That show was amazing, albeit pretty girly. I assume just like The Powerpuff Girls, My Little Pony is not as girly as it looks and the majority of it's plots have masculine or neutral elements. *shrugs*


The Powerpuff Girls had some appeal when I was a kid just due to the awesome villains. Mojo Jojo, The Boogie Man (70s disco monster), and that Devil guy with the lobster claws. Genius.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

renegade disaster said:


> lol some homophobic radio host gets trolled by live callers.


haha that made me laugh  this thread is getting out of control (not due to taht post)


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> The Queen of the internets makes her thoughts known on the season 3 finale.


I love boxxy, at first I thought it was a girl who just looked really, _really _ similar to boxxy then I saw her other vids.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

prisonofmind said:


> A guy on another site was describing to me how he was in love with this character named fluttershy on another site, in great detail.
> 
> I was disturbed, more than usual.


I've saw people go into great depth to expalin what they like about the characters (in a secktual way) its so crazy how people are so crazy about stuff like that.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

jJoe said:


> I've saw people go into great depth to expalin what they like about the characters (in a secktual way) its so crazy how people are so crazy about stuff like that.


Its getting annoying now, used to be able to look for pictures of ponies on google images freely, now like 10% of is pron which really annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

LOL! I was like men watch this?XD


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

I've watched the first episode, I didn't like it. I find it too cute-sy, I'd prefer something more adult, as well most of the characters are female, I'd prefer a little more testosterone in there. 
I' will admit the animation and voice acting is really good. 
Also I don't like horses.


----------

